# Cleaning Salt Residue off Truck and Equipment - Marine Products? Vinegar?



## billm (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope I am posting this in the correct forum.

On my truck and equipment all I really ever used was a good car wash and then followed it up with some wd40. On my boat over the years I used this product call salt-away and this past season I made my own mixture of Vinegar and Cheap Car Wash Soap in a spray foam gun.

See this thread- http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/235705-product-review-salt-away.html

- See post #29 and read others

I mixed a gallon of http://www.heinzvinegar.com/products-cleaning-vinegar.aspx with two bottles of http://www.bluecoral.com/products.asp
Wash & Wax Concentrate and let the spray foam gun dilute it while spraying. Total cost was like $10 for almost 3 gallons of product.

I was very happy how it worked out on my boat and was thinking of using it on my truck this year and still follow up with wd40 or something similar.

Has anyone ever tried this? If not what have you been using?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Simple Green run through pressure washer is what I use and works very well.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

We use Rhomar's product neutrowash product. It works excellent.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

mdb landscaping;1899995 said:


> We use Rhomar's product neutrowash product. It works excellent.


x2 we use the neutrowash as well, I also bought the stuff from them to treat the sander drag chains with at the end of the year but for the life of me can't remember the name of it. Well worth it


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been using "salt away", from west marine.


----------



## billm (Dec 31, 2010)

They basically say that salt away is vinegar and soap. 

Have you seen any metal etching on chrome or metal trim? Any issues on paint?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

billm;1901171 said:


> They basically say that salt away is vinegar and soap.
> 
> Have you seen any metal etching on chrome or metal trim? Any issues on paint?


Haven't noticed any ill effects.


----------

